# Black hawk down multiplayer problem



## harry_potter (Sep 26, 2007)

Dear Sir

I have a black hawk down team sebra game on my PC and when play as host server (LAN) ,the other players wich are on a different switch {ex : my IP 10.20.1.50 the others 10.20.2.x} on the same network ,they can not find my server (using search) to enter the game.

Please can anybody tell me whats wrong? 
How can I add new IP on mp game ...

Please .... please help me :4-dontkno :4-dontkno :4-dontkno


----------



## harry_potter (Sep 26, 2007)

Dear Sir

I have a black hawk down team sebra game on my PC and when play as host server (LAN) ,the other players wich are on a different switch {ex : my IP 10.20.1.50 the others 10.20.2.x} on the same network ,they can not find my server (using search) to enter the game.

Please can anybody tell me whats wrong? 
How can I add new IP on mp game ...

Please .... please help me ray: ray: ray:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

hello i merged your threads into one.


----------

